# AT&T's Watson Recognize Speech



## nashpersad (Apr 21, 2012)

AT&T could shake up the voice-recognition market when it launches several application programming interface s(APIs) for its Watson speech recognition program in June. This could allow users to open apps with only voice command.

....read more at http://www.riskykangaroo.com/


----------



## LauraMJ (Mar 18, 2004)

It's difficult to find the story in the link above, but here is a link directly to an article on this.

http://www.technewsworld.com/story/74923.html


----------

